# Skeeter Pee Recipe



## PCharles (Jun 6, 2011)

Greetings fellow fermenters, 

I've never made skeeter pee, but see loads of comments related to the bew. Ok, It sounds very tasty now that the temps are topping 90 degrees. Some cool skeeter pee sounds like a great thirst quencher on a hot Saturday afternoon. Many of the threads deal with aspects of SP. I've found a website with a recipie and would appreciate comments related to it. It appears to be the mother vine of SP recipies, but I'm not sure. I did find a lemon lime version which looked interesting as well. Your feedback is appreciated.

Here is the link.
http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=17

Happy fermenting,
Paul


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 6, 2011)

PCharles said:


> Greetings fellow fermenters,
> 
> I've never made skeeter pee, but see loads of comments related to the bew. Ok, It sounds very tasty now that the temps are topping 90 degrees. Some cool skeeter pee sounds like a great thirst quencher on a hot Saturday afternoon. Many of the threads deal with aspects of SP. I've found a website with a recipie and would appreciate comments related to it. It appears to be the mother vine of SP recipies, but I'm not sure. I did find a lemon lime version which looked interesting as well. Your feedback is appreciated.
> 
> ...




That is the original official website and recipe. We are blessed to have as a member of the forum, Minnesotamaker, the creator of Skeeter Pee.


----------



## closetwine (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, that is Lon's site. He's the proud Daddy of this recipe! Alot of us tweak his recipe a bit, but it's all in homage to the original. Go for a plain batch, then start the experimenting!  Keep us updated.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 8, 2011)

Quick question????? Will the slurry from my peach wine (now fermenting) work to get this started?


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jul 8, 2011)

> Quick question????? Will the slurry from my peach wine (now fermenting) work to get this started?



absolutely


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 9, 2011)

Paul, thanks for visiting the Skeeter Pee website. As always, we love hearing from makers with comments, suggestions, or photos. You can send them to me through the website or you can also reach me though facebook/drink.skeeter.pee


----------



## JordanPond (Jul 10, 2011)

Our one batch of skeeter pee is turning out to be a fan favorite. People love the name and the wine.

Should have made MORE!


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 26, 2011)

Where did the name come from: Skeeter Pee?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 26, 2011)

dangerdave said:


> Where did the name come from: Skeeter Pee?



That happens to be the second question answered on the FAQ page. Have a look, it'll answer most of your questions about this mysterious beverage.

*Skeeter Pee FAQ's*


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, Lon. I should have checked your site first. Lots of good info there.


----------

